# If You Really Want To Talk About Issues...lets Talk



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If you want to have an open discussion about the rules of this forum and how they are enforced...lets talk. And when I say discussion...that is exactly what I mean. Not a bitchfest or screaming match...Im talking about an actual discussion.

I will start by addressing my concerns about loosening the rules on pictures. It is very hard to draw a hard line on pictures. If we said pictures are fine as long as they do not show nipple or snatch...we would get a rash of pictures of women with pasties and thongs. That might seem great to some...but for others...that is basically porn. We do our best to allow some latitude without opening the door for a site overloaded with tits and ass pictures. Part of the problem is that our member base is loaded with young men. If we allowed assvitars....that is all you would see...and I could no longer browse at work. The fact that we are more relaxed in certain threads prevents me from moderating those threads at work. Thats fine as long as people dont cross the line...but we have some members that need constant moderating because they lack any form of self control.

So what we have tried to do is moderate the hobby forums, avatars and signatures with a zero tolerance....and be a little more lenient in the lounge. What we cant do is open the lounge up to anything. And really...moderating is not an exact science. We do the best we can...but we will never please everyone.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

Pictures that are borderline should be posted in spoiler format.
i.e:


Spoiler














People get their naughty pics, those of us who dont care to see that dont waste our time or bandwidth.

The Lounge is also a sh*t show these days. Might just be a nostalgic feeling because a lot of the members are the new Lounge generation here but it's got a rotting feel to it, like it's only getting worse. Again, this could be a subjective view.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well....how to moderate the lounge is an interesting subject. Moderate to strict....and you have members that call you out and whine about it....just look at how ksls is being unfairly called out. Allow members freedom to express....and you get called out for not doing anything. One thing I am going to look into is the disrespectful behavior I have seen in the lounge. I am going to propose we start handing out Time-Outs to members that use this site and its members to get out their aggression. And if that doesnt work....move on to suspension and banning.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

personally, i don't see the point of having a pinned thread in the lounge dedicated to half naked girls, and strange pics. im unimpressed by the content of the thread. i can see the concern on the part of the mods- they don't want people coming to this site thinking its a porn-fest, sh*t show in the lounge. how much smut is on the internet for you to see by yourself, and why must it be brought here for anyone who visits the forum to see? call me crazy but i think there was overreaction all over that 7 page thread. if half naked girls with guns are no longer available on p-fury, im not going to lose any sleep over it.

fixed.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

That's what I don't get about the near-naked chicks... You're already on the internet, if you feel the need to see that kind of stuff, open a new tab and browse any of the thousands of other sites out there where naked/half naked chicks are the focus of the site.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

We certainly dont allow soft core porn in the lounge...or anything close to that. There is more freedom in the lounge and in particular that thread because members need to be held accountable for their decisions. If someone is looking for hobby information...they can do so without fear of anything showing up on their computer that could be construed as Not Work Safe....but when you come into the lounge you do open yourself up to a small extent. We will never transition to what some members want...but that doesnt mean we cant be somewhat flexible. 90% of the pictures posted are fine...it is that other 10% that needs to be shutdown.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

not being an ass here,i swear...just throwing my 2 cents in....

1)where would the overload of ass and tits?if theyre covered,its just like going to the beach....so going to the beach or the pool is like PORN for some?thats their problem...some ppl might think al davis is porn if thats the case.its publicly accepted so why shut it down on a public forum....however,i agree,it needs to stay in the lounge.

2)just because you cant modrate at work dosent make it OUR problem.it wouldnt be a problem all of a sudden if it wasnt such an abrupt controversy.

3)i agree with dannyboy that there should be a note that indicates that you might see some sideboob.i honestly feel that if you aint seen half a titty in your life,and complain about seeing one,you have larger issues in life than this site,however,there is no cause for nudity and overexposure,and this is a LOUNGE and not any part of the fishkeeping aspect of the forums.

4)pasties are IMO probly not cool,thats pushing it.i think the real deal is its been cool for so long,then someone decides to rip someone(and i dont know the exact circumstances either)i might be upset too.its like football,you call it once,you gotta call it everytime,not just when you SEE it....and nobody can tell me that this is an isolated incident,because its not.its new stuff everyday.

like i said,im not taking sides and am not telling anyone what to do....just my 2 cents....and i sincerely mean everything i said in the most respectful way i could write....and im not good with words either,so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

It's just a gif with titties bouncing around - puts a smile on your face and you move on. Soft core porn? talk about over reacting...


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well....how to moderate the lounge is an interesting subject. Moderate to strict....and you have members that call you out and whine about it....just look at how ksls is being unfairly called out. Allow members freedom to express....and you get called out for not doing anything. One thing I am going to look into is the disrespectful behavior I have seen in the lounge. I am going to propose we start handing out Time-Outs to members that use this site and its members to get out their aggression. And if that doesnt work....move on to suspension and banning.


3 or 4 years ago, I remember a lot more suspensions and bannings being handed out, seemed to work alright.

Problem is, the Lounge used to be super active, I remember I could log on, read the whole first page, then come back an hour later and the whole page would have at least 1 new reply.

Now, if you start implementing a stricter protocol for trolling and bashing, you might lose some of the activity that the Lounge gets now, which seems to be considerable less than before. Two weeks ago I was in the bush for 5 days, when I logged back on, only half the topics in the Lounge had a new post.

The reason I think this is a big deal is because I've been on these types of hobby forums for over 10 years and I've seen countless strong forums slide into inactivity because of the discontinuation of the common, off topic area. It always seems to be the first place that goes, its also the place where you will find most of the members with high post counts (which increase activity stats for adverts) and is the place where old members will go to when they are tired of the hobby forums.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

This happens every couple of years. 
Something happens, the site gets a little stricter. Some people leave, some stay, general turnover happens, rules relax. Something happens, the site gets a little stricter. Some people leave, some stay, general turnover happens, rules relax.

Repeat.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

muskielover1 said:


> 1)where would the overload of ass and tits?if theyre covered,its just like going to the beach....so going to the beach or the pool is like PORN for some?thats their problem...some ppl might think al davis is porn if thats the case.its publicly accepted so why shut it down on a public forum....however,i agree,it needs to stay in the lounge.


We remove posts that are not appropriate so how would you know what pictures we are talking about?


> 2)just because you cant modrate at work dosent make it OUR problem.it wouldnt be a problem all of a sudden if it wasnt such an abrupt controversy.


So I shouldnt be able to browse my site from work? Because the issue of our not allowing T&A has been challenged...I thought it appropriate to have an open discussion about it....I dont see that as a problem.


> 3)i agree with dannyboy that there should be a note that indicates that you might see some sideboob.i honestly feel that if you aint seen half a titty in your life,and complain about seeing one,you have larger issues in life than this site,however,there is no cause for nudity and overexposure,and this is a LOUNGE and not any part of the fishkeeping aspect of the forums.


It isnt about knowingly seeing something...it is about opening a thread about football and having some kid post a picture of a half naked woman. I am all for relaxing the rules a bit on some threads in the lounge that would not fly in the hobby forums....but those threads need to be clearly marked in the title so members know what they are opening up. 


> 4)pasties are IMO probly not cool,thats pushing it.i think the real deal is its been cool for so long,then someone decides to rip someone(and i dont know the exact circumstances either)i might be upset too.its like football,you call it once,you gotta call it everytime,not just when you SEE it....and nobody can tell me that this is an isolated incident,because its not.its new stuff everyday.


And just like in football...you could call holding on every play. Moderating is subjective...just like calling a game...some refs are stricter then others. We do our best to apply the rules equally....but if someone feels they are being treated unfair...then are more then welcome to pm me and we can discuss...call it an instant replay.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Am I the only one who doesnt think it was about T&A? I thought the big problem was that the pics in question have been posted for years and all of a sudden a female mod dislikes them and that's why he was asked to quit and suspended. I wasn't looking at the content as the nature of concern but looking more at the course of action and why it was necessary to all the sudden enforce rules against something that has been going on for a long time now?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Mr. Lahey said:


> Well....how to moderate the lounge is an interesting subject. Moderate to strict....and you have members that call you out and whine about it....just look at how ksls is being unfairly called out. Allow members freedom to express....and you get called out for not doing anything. One thing I am going to look into is the disrespectful behavior I have seen in the lounge. I am going to propose we start handing out Time-Outs to members that use this site and its members to get out their aggression. And if that doesnt work....move on to suspension and banning.


3 or 4 years ago, I remember a lot more suspensions and bannings being handed out, seemed to work alright.

Problem is, the Lounge used to be super active, I remember I could log on, read the whole first page, then come back an hour later and the whole page would have at least 1 new reply.

Now, if you start implementing a stricter protocol for trolling and bashing, you might lose some of the activity that the Lounge gets now, which seems to be considerable less than before. Two weeks ago I was in the bush for 5 days, when I logged back on, only half the topics in the Lounge had a new post.

The reason I think this is a big deal is because I've been on these types of hobby forums for over 10 years and I've seen countless strong forums slide into inactivity because of the discontinuation of the common, off topic area. It always seems to be the first place that goes, its also the place where you will find most of the members with high post counts (which increase activity stats for adverts) and is the place where old members will go to when they are tired of the hobby forums.
[/quote]
It is hard to tell if we have slowed because we always slow way down in the summer. It does look like we are picking up lately though. I agree that we might loose some members....and I dont want to stifle the lounge....but people need to stop with the constant bashing. If you cant disagree with someone without attacking their religion, sexuality, intelligence...etc....then maybe it is time to work on your education and not waste away on an internet forum. Not speaking about you Danny...just a general statement.

I dont want to start micromoderating....I want to start cracking down on the personal attacks. That is specifically where I think we need to concentrate. The lounge is all about trolling...that isnt much of an issue for me....what I dont like are the personal verbal assaults I have been seeing.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

1) so youre saying that they get removed right away?no.like nobody ever sees them,and like nothing gets throught the cracks???ha!\

2)its YOUR WORK!with all due respect,you should be doing work at work,and moderating the site on your own time,but thats none of my buisness....but just saying.youre putting youre own spin on it about it being at work...add the NSFW tag on the COUPLE THREADS that cantain girls IN BIKINIS.i am not condoning anything more than bikinis....anything more is not nessecary.

3)see my post again...it belongs in the lounge in the few threads(chicks w/ ect... and the funny thread)read it again.

4)i agree,you cant make the right call all the time,but dont expect people not to bitch about it....especially when its like hitting the breaks without the seatbelt on.

ive been here a long time and get on at least once a day.ive seen it all.ive seen the pics that get removed...happens all the time.

again,my 2 cents is:keep it in the lounge.after that who gives a crap?if you post titties in a football thread,youre a moron and i think everyone agrees,and nobody is arguing that.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

and @ joe:nobody comes on HERE to see boobs and sh*t.seriously.its just part of the game.who dosent like to see a hot chick?its the principal of covered breasts and hot chick pics being shunned and especially when it goes on forever and ever,then all of a sudden its a big thing...just like whats happening now.

you got one thing right tho GG,just let it be in the lounge(hell,even in the 3 threads)then no mo problems...ill say it again....if someone posts sh*t like that in any other section besides the lounge,thats pretty damn stupid and you get what you deserve...but when has that happened?especially with a regular member?


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

and @ joe:nobody comes on HERE to see boobs and sh*t.seriously.its just part of the game.who dosent like to see a hot chick?its the principal of covered breasts and hot chick pics being shunned and especially when it goes on forever and ever,then all of a sudden its a big thing...just like whats happening now.

you got one thing right tho GG,just let it be in the lounge(hell,even in the 3 threads)then no mo problems...ill say it again....if someone posts sh*t like that in any other section besides the lounge,thats pretty damn stupid and you get what you deserve...but when has that happened?especially with a regular member?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

What I am saying is that you are speculating on the removed pictures...ksls made the call...end of story. I dont see why it is a big deal anyways...but since people went nuts I felt it was worth discussion. I have thought about the NWS tag and that might be something we look into. As far as browsing this site at work..that applies to everyone. Im paid by what I produce....not by the hour...so the fact that I browse the internet isnt an issue. That being said...I dont need half naked chicks popping up on my screen. This goes for people at school or a public library...I would hate for our site to be banned because of the lounge.

And I dont care when people complain...I just wish they could do it in an intelligent manner and not like a kid throwing a tantrum.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I agree the avatars/sigs should be kept clean along with no posting other than fish related in the hobby forums, but i think it is a bit over board to not be able to post pics of the new miss america or new maxim babe in the lobby. I also cant believe that chicks with guns/fish will no longer be allowed







Maybe there can be a happy medium and create a new area or tag for these topics for those that browse at work ?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

We have always been apposed to an 18+ lounge simply because it gives the wrong impression of what we are about....but maybe we can do a Not Work Safe area. Same rules apply...like no nudity...but we could allow the more risky threads to be housed.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I think the NWS thingy is a good idea.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

in all honesty, i couldn't give a sh*t about T&A...but i agree with GG, one of the biggest plagues on the lounge right now is personal attacks. it's getting kind of annoying, and i'll be the first to admit that i dont log on as much as a direct result of it. it's just useless banter that i tend not to like to see day in and day out. i remember when everyone liked each other and got along for the most part. at one point nismo and the dirty jersey crew had some sort of fishing trip going on...wtf happened to THAT p-fury.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I think a lot of the problems here come from just a few members who have no sense of good form. I have been on here for years, many years, more than 90% of you. There is no respect and very little of what the board used to be.

I gave up pirahnas years ago, they are illegal in my state. But I still keep dovi and browse the cichlid section. The only reason I get involved in any of the crap is that I have a high opinion of public service in any form, and the fact that a few of the overly vocal/and the pack attackers have taken a dislike to me, only make folks more aggressive.

I was actually banned here a few weeks ago for several days< I had been here almost 8 years without a ban. Was that overmoderating or a reaction to the lack of respect in this board?

I do not know.

This board has changed and several of the members are leading it into ruin, follow the blind, walk into all the walls.........

Let the mods regulate the crap, maybe some folks will leave..........I like the picture thread, I know what to expect when I go there, but clean up the open (thread starting) attacks on members.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Oh lordy-
Give me a day or two here to think on how I would like to go about this.....

Dont lock this on me GG......


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Armac....I agree...I do think people need to be held accountable for the threads they enter...so maybe a NWS tag takes care of that. You have a healthy record of give and take....most of which I think you help along. But I think outright attacks need to be moderated and that is what we are planning to do.

AK....you know I dont close threads at criticize me or this forum. As long as this thread remains productive...it will remain open. I still dont know what I did for you to be pissed at me....but that is for another time I suppose.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Armac....I agree...I do think people need to be held accountable for the threads they enter...so maybe a NWS tag takes care of that. You have a healthy record of give and take....most of which I think you help along. But I think outright attacks need to be moderated and that is what we are planning to do.
> 
> AK....you know I dont close threads at criticize me or this forum. As long as this thread remains productive...it will remain open. I still dont know what I did for you to be pissed at me....but that is for another time I suppose.


You see things in a similar fashion with one exception, I do not attack anybody that has not attacked me. I defend myself, nothing more. I catch a lot of grief, and I could care less, to be honest.

This board has come to outright attacks, nothing more, nothing less.

Then when the attackers are publicly humiliated by their own studity, the pack syndrome kicks in. That sums up the lounge perfectly.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont see everything armac...so you might have an argument. What I want to do with this thread is fix things. This isnt about one member...this is about the tone of the lounge and how do we fix it. You have been around this form longer then I have...so obviously you value this site. There is certainly a part of you that loves the confrontation....how do we allow the healthy back and forth that is entertaining to all...and get rid of the outright attacks that make this forum look like a cesspool? Debating a topic from different views without resorting to personal attacks is what I want to get back to in the lounge. And really....your signature doesnt scream victim.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

armac said:


> Armac....I agree...I do think people need to be held accountable for the threads they enter...so maybe a NWS tag takes care of that. You have a healthy record of give and take....most of which I think you help along. But I think outright attacks need to be moderated and that is what we are planning to do.
> 
> AK....you know I dont close threads at criticize me or this forum. As long as this thread remains productive...it will remain open. I still dont know what I did for you to be pissed at me....but that is for another time I suppose.


You see things in a similar fashion with one exception, I do not attack anybody that has not attacked me. I defend myself, nothing more. I catch a lot of grief, and I could care less, to be honest.

This board has come to outright attacks, nothing more, nothing less.

Then when the attackers are publicly humiliated by their own studity, the pack syndrome kicks in. That sums up the lounge perfectly.








[/quote]

I know this isnt a "bitch fest" so I'm not going to go to far with calling you a hypocrite, because for the most part I dont see you attack anybody unless provoked, but you take shots at Piranha Man ALL THE TIME. Heck, look at your signature right now....


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Im fine with how the board is. The lounge is perfect there are rules but some mods bend them so members such as myself can have a little fun with one another. Although some stuff does go too far. Mods do their job and shut the doors early before anything more happens. Although there are some mods that im not to fond of as they use their powers deleting/locking the threads that are on the boarderline. Causing the lounge to be somewhat boring.

But you know what I take the ball and roll with it.

BullSnakes Funny PIC thread is what I view everyday as soon as I enter the lounge. It makes me laugh which is awesome! I have NO problem with it. People view it and if they dont enjoy it they can ignore it like they have been doing. Its just recently that someone has complained about it


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I dont see everything armac...so you might have an argument. What I want to do with this thread is fix things. This isnt about one member...this is about the tone of the lounge and how do we fix it. You have been around this form longer then I have...so obviously you value this site. There is certainly a part of you that loves the confrontation....how do we allow the healthy back and forth that is entertaining to all...and get rid of the outright attacks that make this forum look like a cesspool? Debating a topic from different views without resorting to personal attacks is what I want to get back to in the lounge. And really....your signature doesnt scream victim.


Armac talks from his high horse all the time - you disagree with one little thing and he gets real personal. He'll start insulting your family, Throw out insults that have nothing to do with the argument and so on. He'll say anything to instigate(SP?) - we all joke around and don't take things too seriously. You say one little thing to armac and it's straight to personal attacks


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Let's keep it about issues and not individuals.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

This discussion is not about one person...this is about getting your input on how you feel the site could be better. Lets talk about systemic issues...not individuals.

Or what BT said


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> That's what I don't get about the near-naked chicks... You're already on the internet, if you feel the need to see that kind of stuff, open a new tab and browse any of the thousands of other sites out there where naked/half naked chicks are the focus of the site.


Or we can post pics of chicks & piranhas.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

I personally think you should move all pinned topics to hof and have no pinned threads in the lounge - put a warning sign on hof


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Not even going to comment... don't think I need to.

But beyond that, I personally think overall this site runs like a clock.
I know when I used to be the administrator of a Dog Forum, it was an endless job moderating everything, hell, even just deleting the bot spam was practically a full-time job!

The only negative thing I see is the attacking that goes on in the lounge.
I suppose I can kinda see how the girlie pics may be 'not so cool' sometimes too.

Funny, I've been guilty of both of these offences several times.
In the past it was because I was drunk all the time.
Now that I don't drink anymore, it's less, but I still screw up now and then.

That's where the moderation team comes in.
In all honestly, I think they're doing a great job.

"Thanks" guys and girls... 
And thanks to everybody who keeps this site going... to lose it would be a disaster to the piranha world.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

no need for change! just let it go guys.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Okay guys we all need to get along and stop posting gifs / pics of girls - we'll have a gay ole time like back in the day when we had no rights


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> This discussion is not about one person...this is about getting your input on how you feel the site could be better. Lets talk about systemic issues...not individuals.
> 
> Or what BT said


How it could be better? I've been preaching this for a long time, as every is aware, but the anti-Americanism has gotten way out of hand. And to quote GG: "Not speaking about you Danny (Tanner I'm assuming)...just a general statement." I dont come here for the t&a or whatever. I dont own piranhas anymore, but I still come here for the conversations, and it sucks that 1 out of every 3(may be an overstatement) threads has numerous anti-American comments.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I have no trouble removing my signature when I am no longer being attacked by the person in question.

And the younger attackers are not even fun putting in their place, they pose no challenge.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

There you go, off on his high horse again


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

All I have to say is we used to have some very interesting and intelligent people here. Just look at the "Who do you/don't you miss" thread for examples. It's time to figure out why those people left because this place is pretty boring without them.

Personally, I don't think pictures of t&a had anything to do with those people leaving. I just think the age of the average poster around here got younger and along with that came their viewpoints, topics, and lack of intelligent debate.

Take for example any political debate. It'll start out interesting with lots of facts and legitimate viewpoints. Then as soon as one of the 12yr olds can't think of a reasonable argument it degrades to name calling.

Everyone keeps saying that the lounge will drag the rest of the site down. But my opinion is the lounge keeps sites like this alive. Let's face it, you can only talk about fish for so long and if the lounge isn't interesting then people will drop like flies. And a forum is nothing without it's members.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Armac....I agree...I do think people need to be held accountable for the threads they enter...so maybe a NWS tag takes care of that. You have a healthy record of give and take....most of which I think you help along. But I think outright attacks need to be moderated and that is what we are planning to do.
> 
> AK....you know I dont close threads at criticize me or this forum. As long as this thread remains productive...it will remain open. I still dont know what I did for you to be pissed at me....but that is for another time I suppose.


we will get to things when I have time tomarrow.....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Said a mouthful.

(Referring to Scrappy's post...)


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

the lounge is fine as it is imo. only thing that could improve is less personal attacks and argument between the same half a dozen people. only way to cut that down is to hand out suspensions more often to the repeat offenders.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

.

For example, take a typical Funny Pics GIF like this:










There is nothing here you wouldn't see at the typical American pool or beach.
It's funny and entertaining in a Benny Hill Show kind of way.
Images like this were okay for all the years we were making the Funny Pics thread, but one day I turned on my computer and found myself suspended for it. I would have taken it to PM, but my IP was blocked and there was no way to PM anybody about the issue.

Obviously, it's KSLS who has the issue with it, because she made a thread about these GIFs before she was a moderator.

I won't make a personal attack or write any judgements about her in this thread. I have already said what I wanted to about it. I just don't agree with her judgement.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Here I am waiting for Ak's lengthy reply


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Mattones said:


> Here I am waiting for Ak's lengthy reply


i would like to hear it as well


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i think that if you cant argue with someone without attacking, then your an idiot... and people can attack all day if they want, i dont care, its the internet. as soon as someone attacks, i know i have won the argument and no longer take the other person seriously.

so idc about the attacks.

i do think the near nudity part is annoying, because even if its not nudity, if im at work and some chicks cleavage is bouncing around all up in the screen and someone walks by my desk, i still feel like an idiot. ... whether there is actual nips or not. but i just only browse the threads i know could end up sexy once i get home.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

As far as the pictures/gifs, I just think it's interesting that all this happened due to "Reports", when none of the regulars are claiming the reports or seem offended. It's obviously either a case of a mod being bothered and pushing their own agenda or the lurkers that NEVER contribute that are offended so it's become a Star Chamber issue with a secret group having power over the forum.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

There is no moderator with a private agenda on this forum. What we have is a moderator group that is full of individuals, each with individual opinions and values. What one might view as inappropriate...another may see as perfectly fine. That is why any decisions around suspensions or bannings are always discussed as a group. There doesn't need to be a discussion around a 24-48 hour timeout&#8230;that is at a moderators discretion.

As far as BS being suspended&#8230;that was more an issue with my lack of training for new moderators. The warning system offers two types of suspension&#8230;.one will suspend their ability to post, but they can view the site and have access to pm. The other suspends their account completely so they can not view the forum or use the pm system. All timeouts will be handled by suspending a members ability to post, but they will still have access to the pm system so they can discuss the suspension with the moderator or if they are not satisfied they can contact me and I will look into it. Unfortunately some of the new moderators didn't realize the difference between the two types of suspensions.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

It's NOT a tit n arse thread, it has all kinds of stuff in it. IMHO I'm far more put off by giffs of people hurting themselves badly than a mild bit of boob.I just glose over what I don't want to see.
Whats so hard about that?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

you guys made someone with an agenda a moderator. ksls had a problem with the pg-13 gifs (seriously i can go see any of that at a public pool), but no one gave a crap about it. You guys made her a mod, and now she has some power. Can't believe there's so much talk about something that's so simple. BS contributes more to the site than anyone here. Instead of just growing the hell up and not being a teenager, a member for less than 2 years and less than 3k posts was able to suspend a 7 year member with over 25k posts.... Checking the funny pics thread is ALWAYS the first thing I do when I log on pfury.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Wanna know the simple solution to the Bullsnake problem.

"Bullsnakes T&A Picture/GIF Thread"

Anyone who doesn't want to see it can just not click on it.... Don't like it, don't look.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

having an individual opinion on a board issue is ok, but letting conflicting opinions moderate a board isn't good form IMO. if one moderator allows something, and another one doesn't, that's not a good situation for anyone involved. i think the BOARD RULES, should be adhered to first and foremost, and any suspensions should be stemmed from those guidelines.

just my .02. you can't have a chauvinist moderator on the one hand (not saying anyone here is), yet on the other hand have a feminist moderator, because at some point, the two ideologies are going to conflict, and someone like BS will be caught in the crosshairs.

i'd also like to echo the anti-americanism. im all for free speech, but some of the outrageously anti-american stuff said on these boards is pretty bothersome, im sure people of other countries wouldn't appreciate the same type of derrogatory sentiment towards them. it's a mutual respect thing. most people who have been here more than a few years know that i like to voice my opinion on international politics and politics in general, but when a meaningful discussion degrades into some sort of nationality pissing match (im not talking about canadian beer vs. american beer here either), it takes the interest right out of the topic, and as off putting as it is for me, i'd imagine it's much more off putting for some others who post less frequently. just a thought.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> having an individual opinion on a board issue is ok, but letting conflicting opinions moderate a board isn't good form IMO. if one moderator allows something, and another one doesn't, that's not a good situation for anyone involved. i think the BOARD RULES, should be adhered to first and foremost, and any suspensions should be stemmed from those guidelines.
> 
> just my .02. you can't have a chauvinist moderator on the one hand (not saying anyone here is), yet on the other hand have a feminist moderator, because at some point, the two ideologies are going to conflict, and someone like BS will be caught in the crosshairs.
> 
> *i'd also like to echo the anti-americanism. im all for free speech, but some of the outrageously anti-american stuff said on these boards is pretty bothersome, im sure people of other countries wouldn't appreciate the same type of derrogatory sentiment towards them. it's a mutual respect thing. most people who have been here more than a few years know that i like to voice my opinion on international politics and politics in general, but when a meaningful discussion degrades into some sort of nationality pissing match (im not talking about canadian beer vs. american beer here either), it takes the interest right out of the topic, and as off putting as it is for me, i'd imagine it's much more off putting for some others who post less frequently. just a thought.*


I could say the same with the many Anti-Canadian folks on this boad. I wont go on because this isent the place for it and nor is the board. which is why I keep out of the B.S that you and I hate seeing on the board,


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I agree with the R1, The anti-american crap needs to go, is that what you want new members to see


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I really like all the funny pics that are posted in BS's thread. The guy is a Pfury icon. He shouldn't have been suspended.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

anti american stuff doesnt bother me, i know we are the best.
haters gonna hate.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

there are too many disrespectful people in the lounge. the humorous part about them, is that some of them are posting in this thread as if they are innocent and would never instigate an attack on another member. im no stranger to conflict, i don't shy away from argument, and in that spirit i can admit, i have not been perfect in my disposition towards others on this board, i will work to improve that. however, i think it would be helpful the board, lounge, and this thread for other members who engage in personal attacks often, to step up, and admit they too have contributed to the negativety in the lounge. too many members who are to blame for most of the personal attacks are acting in this thread, as if they ride around this site on a white horse. i think the 'time-out' concept is a good idea to implement more often.

no matter how much you disagree with a person, a thread should not be a thread started in that person's name for the sake of other members making fun of, and ganging up on them. ive had this happen to me, ive seen it happen to armac, and ive heard of it happening to ppl in the past. the 'herd mentality' runs rampant in the lounge and often members abuse their tenure or post count as an excuse to bend/break the rules. this kind of thinking should not be justified. i've had a number of threads derailed in the lounge by people who simply don't care for me- just because it probably gave them some temporary satisfaction. when i see a thread that doesn't interest me, by someone i don't care for, i move right along to the next one.

as for anti-american comments- i hope nobody views the opinions i express as anti-american. im pro-american, pro-constitution, and anti-big government, anti-american foreign policy. big difference.

also, i believe its unfair to go after ksls, and say she does not contribute to the site. she helps on the fish forums all the time. i see it often when im looking for information for my own purposes. bullsnake contributes funny pics/gifs to basically one thread. thats not a shot at bullsnake, its on objective observation. so, who contributes more to the site- someone who helps anyone possible on the fish forums, or someone who posts entertaining pictures for a small number of members in the lounge? bullsnake has more posts than any other active member on here, but does he help people on the fish forums as much as joe or cluster one? no. unfairly, i think some mistake post count or tenure, and actual contributions to the site. a lot of people forget there are 40,000 members on here. like it or not, most people don't frequent this site for tits n ass, and funny pictures- they come here for fish keeping information.

i don't see how the funny pic/gif is helpful to the site, but if so many ppl are in favor of it, by all means, put a disclaimer on it and try to clean up the nudity/religious content which is offensive to some. i think the reaction to bullsnake's suspension was blown out of proportion.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

wisco_pygo said:


> no matter how much you disagree with a person, a thread should not be a thread started in that person's name for the sake of other members making fun of, and ganging up on them. ive had this happen to me, ive seen it happen to armac, and ive heard of it happening to ppl in the past. the 'herd mentality' runs rampant in the lounge and often members abuse their tenure or post count as an excuse to bend/break the rules. this kind of thinking should not be justified. i've had a number of threads derailed in the lounge by people who simply don't care for me- just because it probably gave them some temporary satisfaction. when i see a thread that doesn't interest me, by someone i don't care for, i move right along to the next one.


wisco, to be fair, in an thread where you were attacked, its usually because you called someone names.

There have literally been a dozen threads where someone has asked you for facts, or to explain something, or so much as questioned you and I've seen you call them tons of provocative names, most notably the whole "sheep" business you got going on.

Do you expect people who you just called sheep to all of a sudden show outright respect for your opinion?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

You guys seem to not quite understand what happened so I am just going to say it one more time. Lately, there have been a few mods concerned with the content of Bullsnakes thread including myself. It was never much of an issue before because the T&A pics were few and far between. Over the last few months the quantity of these pictures has seriously increased.

As a team we discussed how to go about this. I then followed through and asked Bullsnake to please stop posting these types of pictures in his thread. He replied quite quickly with "no problem". So we thought that was the end of it. A couple of days later those pictures began to pop up again. It was discussed again as a team and a 2 day suspension entailed. I admit, that since I have never given a suspension before I did not realize that Bullsnake would not be able to access his PM's with the suspension option I chose. I now know.

So because it was me who followed through with the initial PM and then the suspension, it is now assumed it was because I am a feminist. This is completely incorrect. If one of the other MALE mods followed through with this, this outburst would never have happened. I dont mind the chicks with guns or fish threads. There are alot of beautiful women in them and it has never been an issue with me. We already have two threads with this content, why must we need a third? Where does it end? A 4th or 5 th thread?
We are just trying to keep these images in the appropriate areas and not let a dozen or so similar threads take over the lounge.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

i bought up the theme sheep in one or two threads. you act like i've said it a million times. i guess that justifies starting a thread in someone else's name, in order to make fun of them?

about the facts. you're alledging i present no facts because *one time*, you asked me to present you with facts in a thread, that had nothing to do with what the thread was about. the thread was about the 14th amendment, and you wanting me to rattle of some sources for how much illegal immigration is costing. i told you i wouldn't get your those facts bc i was a sideline issue to the thread.

just a couple days ago when you misunderstood a post of mine, instead of asking me to clarify, you go "wisco you're full of sh*t." i wouldn't go overboard on your objective 'righteousness' in the lounge. you are no saint.

your analysis of my posting is incorrect.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Personally I'm one of the mods against excess TnA. Since this is a male dominated forum and hobby im not outright against it but i do think there should be a limit to where it stops. IMO it makes this forum look bad to new members.

Personally if I go to a buisness that has posters of women in bikinis on the wall with people arguing constantly in there I probably wouldn't consider them to be a very legitimate buisness. It's the same with the forums at least IMO.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

That's not fair. Wisco is one of the few people on this forum that will debate an issue with you intelligibly without resorting to name calling.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Me & other members put other members names in threads all the time...it's not a personal attack on another member, it's just jokes. Whenever its some ******* doin something stupid you'll see RNR's name (who is a MOD and has never had a problem with it), whenever its some arab doin something you'll see Danny Tanner's name in the thread, if its some american soldier you'll see TWTR's name in the thread etc... The only time it has been a problem is when a member can't take a joke and responds with insults ( a certain law enforcement member comes to mind)


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Truth ^^^ (To scrappys post.)


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Me & other members put other members names in threads all the time...it's not a personal attack on another member, it's just jokes. Whenever its some ******* doin something stupid you'll see RNR's name (who is a MOD and has never had a problem with it), whenever its some arab doin something you'll see Danny Tanner's name in the thread, if its some american soldier you'll see TWTR's name in the thread etc... The only time it has been a problem is when a member can't take a joke and responds with insults ( a certain law enforcement member comes to mind)


 Yes but that's when knowing the members helps. If you know certain members obviously don't have the same sense of humor as you just don't make jokes at their expense.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Me & other members put other members names in threads all the time...it's not a personal attack on another member, it's just jokes. Whenever its some ******* doin something stupid you'll see RNR's name (who is a MOD and has never had a problem with it), whenever its some arab doin something you'll see Danny Tanner's name in the thread, if its some american soldier you'll see TWTR's name in the thread etc... The only time it has been a problem is when a member can't take a joke and responds with insults ( a certain law enforcement member comes to mind)


Listen, I'm anything but an Armac fan. But even I can see that thread wasn't a joke. It was pure instigation.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Me & other members put other members names in threads all the time...it's not a personal attack on another member, it's just jokes. Whenever its some ******* doin something stupid you'll see RNR's name (who is a MOD and has never had a problem with it), whenever its some arab doin something you'll see Danny Tanner's name in the thread, if its some american soldier you'll see TWTR's name in the thread etc... The only time it has been a problem is when a member can't take a joke and responds with insults ( a certain law enforcement member comes to mind)


there is nothing wrong with joking cuz. its the lounge, of course we're going to joke around. there is nothing the matter with that. however, there is a difference between joking with people, and exclusively making fun of one person.

example: armand started a joke thread about me with some white supremist tattoo- that was funny. he posted the thread in a clear joking manner. a line is crossed though, when you dedicate a thread to someone like armac or myself, with the clear intent of having other members making fun of that person, the joke has crossed line to outright insult. there is a clear distinction between joking _with_ someone, and _making fun of someone_.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

@ scrappy...I started the thread as a joke it turned into an attack cuz the 1st post was armac directing insults at me & then P-man (he insults P-man every chance he gets)... so an attack on us turned into an attack on him... armac is to blame for the thread turning into wut it turned into

@ wisco... a while ago you would take jokes seriously and respond with insults but in time you realized that we're just joking and now you make light of the situation...making fun of someone is joking, talking sh*t to each other is wut guys do


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'll admit that I've done my share of starting sh*t with armac.
He and I just rub each other the wrong way... always have.
It's gonna happen whenever ya get a group of people together... some people aren't gonna get along.

I'm gonna make an honest effort to discontinue this behavior.
I don't know him as a person, and should therefore not judge him so harshly.

Hell, I used to get into it with RnR and AK too... and now I get along with both really well.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

takes 2 to tango.

it would help the lounge if both parties could admit to some wrong in the scenario and move forward in a positive manner, with the agreement that we don't start threads about other members with malice intent.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

EVERYONE knew Armac wouldn't take that as a joke. Escpecially after the last few replies to him were in the same light. Im glad people dont put up with his condecending bs anymore, but that thread was way over the line.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

.nm


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Anybody else see how pathetic this is? We're actually trying to resolve internet bullying on a fish forum...... If we were 12 years old, this sh*t would be on CNN right now.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Anybody else see how pathetic this is? We're actually trying to resolve internet bullying on a fish forum...... If we were 12 years old, this sh*t would be on CNN right now.


haha Send the thread to CNN.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

thats great


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

How does a tits and ass issue turn into a circle jerk? do you guys want to f*ck now? If Armac's condescending tone hurts your feelings, or you can't take Wisco calling you a farm animal then don't post here. Grow some balls and quit whining this is pathetic.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Boobah said:


> How does a tits and ass issue turn into a circle jerk? do you guys want to f*ck now? If Armac's condescending tone hurts your feelings, or you can't take Wisco calling you a farm animal then don't post here. Grow some balls and quit whining this is pathetic.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I agree with everything TWTR has said, its also funny how a certain member says they never make the first attack when I remember countless times this person has (this is the reason why he is hatted by many). The lounge has been going fine for this long, why change it now? I'm talking about the pictures of course, the personal attacks have gotten out of hand I would say. It&#146;s crazy I remember there being alot more threads dedicated to attractive girls, I've even posted a few myself and there wasn&#146;t even a word said. Mods even commented on them, in a positive manner. This whole thing is crazy in my eyes, throughout the years ive been here a new mod will come into play and they will be bashed by others right away, I'm not sure if this is because they are jealous or just dont see them fit to be a mod.

In my opinion with mods, I believe they should have a few years under their belt, it would also be nice to run some type of vote. Quite honestly I have no idea how the mods are chosen but in the last 3 years it seems to be completely random and this is why we go through so many it seems.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Anybody else see how pathetic this is? We're actually trying to resolve internet bullying on a fish forum...... If we were 12 years old, this sh*t would be on CNN right now.


i don't think there is anything pathetic about trying to clean up the lounge, and how others act toward one another. why is it pathetic to recognize a problem, and say, "we should openly discuss this and work towards a positive solution that would benefit all members."

what _is_ pathetic is having to address the subject of bullying others, to a group of adults. joking around is fun, but making fun of people at their expense is not. cleaning up the lounge and having some members tone down their cursing and personal attacks would probably only serve to make the lounge a more active area of the forum.

as i said, im not perfect, and i have resorted to lashing out at others, but i try my very best not to. how many others in this thread, who have been offensive to others, can stand up and admit they've done some wrong? basically nobody, with the exception of pman. everyone likes to cast theories and place blame on others, but no other members on here, who have been openly aggressive towards others, can ever admit to ever being wrong or having made a transgression against another member- one might argue, that kind of imperfect reason,_ is pathetic_.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trigga said:


> Here I am waiting for Ak's lengthy reply


i would like to hear it as well
[/quote]

Seriously-
I am busy as hell right now...But I do want in on this for sure......


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Avatar~God said:


> I agree with everything TWTR has said, its also funny how a certain member says they never make the first attack when I remember countless times this person has (this is the reason why he is hatted by many). The lounge has been going fine for this long, why change it now? I'm talking about the pictures of course, the personal attacks have gotten out of hand I would say. It's crazy I remember there being alot more threads dedicated to attractive girls, I've even posted a few myself and there wasn't even a word said. Mods even commented on them, in a positive manner. This whole thing is crazy in my eyes, throughout the years ive been here a new mod will come into play and they will be bashed by others right away, I'm not sure if this is because they are jealous or just dont see them fit to be a mod.
> 
> In my opinion with mods, I believe they should have a few years under their belt, it would also be nice to run some type of vote. Quite honestly I have no idea how the mods are chosen but in the last 3 years it seems to be completely random and this is why we go through so many it seems.


Point out the threads where I attacked someone first> What is "Hatted"? Does that mean I wear hats?

Post the threads I am waiting


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

wisco_pygo said:


> Anybody else see how pathetic this is? We're actually trying to resolve internet bullying on a fish forum...... If we were 12 years old, this sh*t would be on CNN right now.


i don't think there is anything pathetic about trying to clean up the lounge, and how others act toward one another. why is it pathetic to recognize a problem, and say, "we should openly discuss this and work towards a positive solution that would benefit all members."

what _is_ pathetic is having to address the subject of bullying others, to a group of adults. joking around is fun, but making fun of people at their expense is not. cleaning up the lounge and having some members tone down their cursing and personal attacks would probably only serve to make the lounge a more active area of the forum.

as i said, im not perfect, and i have resorted to lashing out at others, but i try my very best not to. how many others in this thread, who have been offensive to others, can stand up and admit they've done some wrong? basically nobody, with the exception of pman. everyone likes to cast theories and place blame on others, but no other members on here, who have been openly aggressive towards others, can ever admit to ever being wrong or having made a transgression against another member- one might argue, that kind of imperfect reason,_ is pathetic_.
[/quote]

Wisco, simmer down. You read way too much into everything I say. To be short about it, I was saying its pathetic that it has come to this. See?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ No man, YOU'RE pathetic!









j/k


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

most of the comments in that post are not about you TWTR. they are generalized about a good number of people in the forum who think its okay to bully others, and turn around to admit 'no wrong doing.'

i apologize if i took your statement wrong.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

back on subject we need to have a NWF "not work friendly" section


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

In the [email protected] the cop thread this was my first response after numerous bad things were said a bout police officer of which I am in the profession.

"*All you cop haters join, or try to join the force, and show us what good officers you would be.

Most of you could not pass the written nor the agility test most departments require.

Then you have pass a background check and a polygraph...........who is going first to sign up.

Be sure to post here when you get accepted.

It is easy to bitch about a problem, now try and do something to fix it, you must be the solution"*

Notice no one was called out personally..........you guys made it personal later on.

I think you will find 99% of the threads are like this, me making a general statement and receiving personal attacks for it. Mainly from PMan.

I have seen it said lately that I attack PMan all the time, waythingsr said it, and so did several others. Find the posts where I started it.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

this thread should serve equally in addressing the profane content, as well as personal attacks, and other rule violations that take place in the lounge. this conversation is not exclusive to the gif/funny pic thread, as far as i can read from the OP. its about cleaning up the lounge in general- talking what is acceptable, what is not.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Wisco, no worries. I didnt think the whole thing was directed at me, I was replying to your first sentence letting you know that I wasn't saying its pathetic to clean up the lounge.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

armac said:


> I agree with everything TWTR has said, its also funny how a certain member says they never make the first attack when I remember countless times this person has (this is the reason why he is hatted by many). The lounge has been going fine for this long, why change it now? I'm talking about the pictures of course, the personal attacks have gotten out of hand I would say. It's crazy I remember there being alot more threads dedicated to attractive girls, I've even posted a few myself and there wasn't even a word said. Mods even commented on them, in a positive manner. This whole thing is crazy in my eyes, throughout the years ive been here a new mod will come into play and they will be bashed by others right away, I'm not sure if this is because they are jealous or just dont see them fit to be a mod.
> 
> In my opinion with mods, I believe they should have a few years under their belt, it would also be nice to run some type of vote. Quite honestly I have no idea how the mods are chosen but in the last 3 years it seems to be completely random and this is why we go through so many it seems.


Point out the threads where I attacked someone first> What is "Hatted"? Does that mean I wear hats?

Post the threads I am waiting








[/quote]

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/171386-anyone-see-something-wronge-with-this-convo/page__hl__Military

I believe your comment was the 20th one, this was back in 2008.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Lets talk about systemic issues...not individuals.


call me crazy but i think we should be more proactive in seeking out solutions instead of digging up transgressions from the past. a good many of us have probably said things that have rubbed others the wrong way. i think a lot of us could make the lounge a better place for everyone, by communicating better, trying not to curse, scripting argument in a gentlemen's fashion, and not personally attacking people of whom you are in disagreement with.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

wisco_pygo said:


> Lets talk about systemic issues...not individuals.


call me crazy but i think we should be more proactive in seeking out solutions instead of digging up transgressions from the past. a good many of us have probably said things that have rubbed others the wrong way. i think a lot of us could make the lounge a better place for everyone, by communicating better, trying not to curse, scripting argument in a gentlemen's fashion, and not personally attacking people of whom you are in disagreement with.
[/quote]

Your crazy







but in all seriousness I do agree to a point, this will never happen though. Even armac will probably agree, bashing has always been a part of the lounge but it has been on the rise lately, it will never seize to exist as enjoyable that mindset may seem, it just won&#146;t happen. I do get a laugh sometimes reading people argue back and forth, some people just take it too far. I don&#146;t hate anyone here, I don&#146;t know anyone here on a personal level so why hate?

I believe threads like these aren&#146;t meant to fix problems because we all know it doesn&#146;t, its meant to vent.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Avatar~God said:


> I agree with everything TWTR has said, its also funny how a certain member says they never make the first attack when I remember countless times this person has (this is the reason why he is hatted by many). The lounge has been going fine for this long, why change it now? I'm talking about the pictures of course, the personal attacks have gotten out of hand I would say. It's crazy I remember there being alot more threads dedicated to attractive girls, I've even posted a few myself and there wasn't even a word said. Mods even commented on them, in a positive manner. This whole thing is crazy in my eyes, throughout the years ive been here a new mod will come into play and they will be bashed by others right away, I'm not sure if this is because they are jealous or just dont see them fit to be a mod.
> 
> In my opinion with mods, I believe they should have a few years under their belt, it would also be nice to run some type of vote. Quite honestly I have no idea how the mods are chosen but in the last 3 years it seems to be completely random and this is why we go through so many it seems.


Point out the threads where I attacked someone first> What is "Hatted"? Does that mean I wear hats?

Post the threads I am waiting








[/quote]

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/171386-anyone-see-something-wronge-with-this-convo/page__hl__Military

I believe your comment was the 20th one, this was back in 2008.
[/quote]

2008?

Countless right?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

armac said:


> I agree with everything TWTR has said, its also funny how a certain member says they never make the first attack when I remember countless times this person has (this is the reason why he is hatted by many). The lounge has been going fine for this long, why change it now? I'm talking about the pictures of course, the personal attacks have gotten out of hand I would say. It's crazy I remember there being alot more threads dedicated to attractive girls, I've even posted a few myself and there wasn't even a word said. Mods even commented on them, in a positive manner. This whole thing is crazy in my eyes, throughout the years ive been here a new mod will come into play and they will be bashed by others right away, I'm not sure if this is because they are jealous or just dont see them fit to be a mod.
> 
> In my opinion with mods, I believe they should have a few years under their belt, it would also be nice to run some type of vote. Quite honestly I have no idea how the mods are chosen but in the last 3 years it seems to be completely random and this is why we go through so many it seems.


Point out the threads where I attacked someone first> What is "Hatted"? Does that mean I wear hats?

Post the threads I am waiting








[/quote]

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/171386-anyone-see-something-wronge-with-this-convo/page__hl__Military

I believe your comment was the 20th one, this was back in 2008.
[/quote]

2008?

Countless right?








[/quote]

This is just the one that pissed me off the most man, I guess the pasts the past and I'm not going to sit here and fight with someone I dont even know.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

The idea of a '' nwf '' section sounds like a good idea


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

c'mon guys get over it..were here to discuss issues on/about the site(didn't anybody bother to read .G.G. first post)...issues such as bashing members and here all i see armac..armac...give it break..you guys bricking back and forth is doing nothing positive and only making you guys look foolish.. get over it and move on..ITS THE f*cking NET.....have fun, within our rules...learn about the hobby..and be positive....thanks:cya:


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Scrappy said:


> That's not fair. Wisco is one of the few people on this forum that will debate an issue with you intelligibly without resorting to name calling.


i am going to wholeheartedly disagree with this. if you want me to dig up examples, i will.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

wisco_pygo said:


> Anybody else see how pathetic this is? We're actually trying to resolve internet bullying on a fish forum...... If we were 12 years old, this sh*t would be on CNN right now.


*i don't think there is anything pathetic about trying to clean up the lounge, and how others act toward one another. why is it pathetic to recognize a problem, and say, "we should openly discuss this and work towards a positive solution that would benefit all members."

what is pathetic is having to address the subject of bullying others, to a group of adults. joking around is fun, but making fun of people at their expense is not. cleaning up the lounge and having some members tone down their cursing and personal attacks would probably only serve to make the lounge a more active area of the forum.

as i said, im not perfect, and i have resorted to lashing out at others, but i try my very best not to. how many others in this thread, who have been offensive to others, can stand up and admit they've done some wrong? basically nobody, with the exception of pman. everyone likes to cast theories and place blame on others, but no other members on here, who have been openly aggressive towards others, can ever admit to ever being wrong or having made a transgression against another member- one might argue, that kind of imperfect reason, is pathetic.*
[/quote]

i make fun of everyone, and everything... im a sarcastic bastard. sh*t, i made fun of my kitten for trying to eat my belt while i was getting ready this morning... the dumb bastard. 
what you see as a pack mentality, is a few people who have seen enough of your tendencies to start a topic of conversation, be unbendable, then to make an insult. in the last thread where i finally recognized that what you do is a formula.. its always the same thing.... thats why bawb made the thread for you to post in, because for a while you were making 4 threads a day and they were all similar toned and rather than have the lounge clouded with threads that sound the same, one thing we did in the past was to dedicate a thread to that person and have them vent in there. 
no one is using post count as a status symbol, but the people who have posted more, have given more to the rest of us and in turn, we know one another. when someone comes in acting like they know everything, thats when people say "who are you?"

but to be clear, i have never been a dick to anyone on this site (or in life for that matter) who wasnt a dick first. id rather have friends than enemies.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

but sorry, i have digressed and made this all about one person.
i think just cut down the T&A as per the mods request and lets lock this bitch and go back to being one big happy and retarted family.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Armac....damn man....can we have one discussion on this forum that doesnt revolve around you? I mean really....if you have issues with how you are treated then send me a pm with some examples and I will look into it. All I can say is that in every case where you feel you are being attacked....the staff has allowed you to respond in-kind. Do I know who stared it in every case...no....but the simple fact that you get into so many of these disputes with such a diverse group of members should tell you something about how you come across in your posting.

Can we please keep this thread to the broader issues:

Would we benefit from a NWS thread/forum? Is that the route we should take or is that just pandering to the people that cant follow the rules of the forum? How would a thread/forum like that be moderated?

How do we stem the tide of personal attacks on this forum?

Any other issues/practices you see where the site would benefit if changed?

That is the intention of this thread&#8230;.not to simply address one situation.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

We're not asking for the NWS thread to allow everything & anything to be posted in it just that the things that we have always been allowed to post still be allowed in there


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

why not just make bullsnake's picture thread NWS? Put a disclaimer on it and let all the newbie mods police the regular site to their hearts's content. If it says (NWS) on the thread...don't click it at work. In that particular thread, the rules are a little more lax, but nowhere else.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

I think a NWS thread is only catering to those who already have an issue following the site rules. If you cant follow them now, then why would you follow them in there?



Boobah said:


> why not just make bullsnake's picture thread NWS? Put a disclaimer on it and *let all the newbie mods police the regular site to their hearts's content.* If it says (NWS) on the thread...don't click it at work. In that particular thread, the rules are a little more lax, but nowhere else.


 You seem to be under the impression that it is just the new mods that have issues. I can tell you your statement in incorrect.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> How do we stem the tide of personal attacks on this forum?
> 
> Any other issues/practices you see where the site would benefit if changed?


well, in past eras, the lounge was moderated where... if someone started talkin smack on someone else, or some noob was getting flamed, there was a moderator who jumped in and played referree, warning people that if they didnt stop, it would get locked, suspended etc. .... or, if things were too bad, they would just lock the thread. i.e. once the thread had run its course and it was just two people being childish. there is no law anymore.

hell, one mod even came in and started flaming some noob recently because he felt that the noob "disrespected his street cred" or something ... i was pretty shocked because normally its the mods here who are the voice of maturity and not the ones who act like a drunk frat guy whos girlfriend just got stolen.

I dont want to bash the current mods because for the most part, i know they are doing their job, but there isnt much sense of authority.... granted, i dont venture out of the lounge much anymore cus i just dont have time, but this is what I see in the lounge. Not that i am complaining, i have thick skin, but if there is a problem, ill bet this is why.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

oh, and why does everyone hate on K? am i missing something?
K is the sh*t.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

On the one hand, a NSFW thread or section sounds like a good idea to keep questionable content in one area that is easier to keep track of from a moderator's perspective and easier to avoid for those that don't want to see it. On the other hand, this whole conversation has come up over posting content that bends the rules, so if we extend that gray area out a bit more and allow more in a certain thread or section, how long will it be til people are bending the rules even more and throwing tantrums when they are called on it by staff?

This is a piranha forum with an off-topic section that makes this site appealing for new hobbyists seeking information about the hobby as well as those that have moved on to different things or just want to enjoy the hobby without answering questions over and over again, that's not something you see on a lot of other forums. I think the lounge is pretty relaxed and there aren't too many things posted that violate the rules, people get away with quite a bit around here, so a section where even more questionable content is allowed and promoted is something that is not needed IMO.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i agree with joe


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I don't really care about the pics because they don't bother me. On almost all the other forums I frequent the rules are: privates must be covered by a bikini and no thongs. Who cares if it's bouncing or jiggling, it's still covered up.

As far as the disrespect goes, you can cover all of that with a "No flaming/trolling" rule. It's broad and pretty much everything. It even covers the passive-aggresive trolling around here.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ksls said:


> why not just make bullsnake's picture thread NWS? Put a disclaimer on it and *let all the newbie mods police the regular site to their hearts's content.* If it says (NWS) on the thread...don't click it at work. In that particular thread, the rules are a little more lax, but nowhere else.


 You seem to be under the impression that it is just the new mods that have issues. I can tell you your statement in incorrect.
[/quote]


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Close all the supposed violating threads like has been done in the past ban/suspend all those that possibly deify the rules (my self included)....And let the p-fury gestapo run things the way it's been for years! There is no changing it... I'am fully aware that every post I make is being watched by big brother (mods) yet I still keep the "chicks with guns thread up to date"! so all in all f*ck it! Nothing will change!

BTW I've yet to be suspend for posting photo's, However it's been my personal experience that you will get suspended for calling someone "Ass Eyes" as in bugged out eyes like a mule, also "Dick Nose" meaning your nose looks like a penis, is also a banned term to call someone on P-fury.

just keep ruling's consistent across the board and I'm happy....longest post I've made in the last year or so.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

My vote goes for the NWS, No nudity just cleavage, I say keep the threads going that have been around for years why change now and become strict,In fact If were going to stick to the rules then everytime someone tries to avoid the swear filter in the AQHU they should be warned then banned !


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

The Gestapo deleted a total of five of mine, armac and R1's posts in the last five minutes...I'm telling you the SS is watching you, just keep an eye out.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Scrappy said:


> As far as the disrespect goes, you can cover all of that with a "No flaming/trolling" rule. It's broad and pretty much everything. It even covers the passive-aggresive trolling around here.


Not being devils advocate, but the "No flaming/trolling" would go into that gray area that people are complaining about right now with the other rules. Personally I'd think that rule would be fine, but when trying to enforce it you're gonna get the same "he started it" or "why you picking on me"


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^in that case,maybe warn everyone involved,also nobody will feel singled out either.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i dont know why there is such an uproar for half nude pics... there are literally thousands of other sites to go to see that stuff. although Bullsnakes collection of them is pretty amazing, i dont see a need to have a NFW section.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Armac....damn man....can we have one discussion on this forum that doesnt revolve around you? I mean really....if you have issues with how you are treated then send me a pm with some examples and I will look into it. All I can say is that in every case where you feel you are being attacked....the staff has allowed you to respond in-kind. Do I know who stared it in every case...no....but the simple fact that you get into so many of these disputes with such a diverse group of members should tell you something about how you come across in your posting.
> 
> Can we please keep this thread to the broader issues:
> 
> ...


i think the personal attacks can be cured by strict moderating.

members need to recognize a distinction- making fun of someone one would consider a friend on the board is joking. making fun of someone of whom you do not like very much, or are not in good standing with should be considered a personal attack. perhaps some suspensions need to be dealt out for a select few on the board in order that they learn some manners. if a member reports another member for a personal attack, and converses with a mod and the mod agrees it was an attack, that member should be issued a short 'time-out' from posting.

as for the 'not work friendly' section- ive said it doesn't help the site in any way, shape, or form. it does entertain a select crowd in the lounge though, who frequent the site. maybe GG and the mods could converse, think of options, and hold a lounge poll on the matter and allow the board as a whole to speak on the issue, and from those findings we could make a preliminary decision. personally i think such a section on the board would be difficult to moderate, esp bc we're discussing how moderating in general is going to applied in the lounge.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

wisco_pygo said:


> Armac....damn man....can we have one discussion on this forum that doesnt revolve around you? I mean really....if you have issues with how you are treated then send me a pm with some examples and I will look into it. All I can say is that in every case where you feel you are being attacked....the staff has allowed you to respond in-kind. Do I know who stared it in every case...no....but the simple fact that you get into so many of these disputes with such a diverse group of members should tell you something about how you come across in your posting.
> 
> Can we please keep this thread to the broader issues:
> 
> ...


i think the personal attacks can be cured by strict moderating.

[/quote]
Or if we had some informers on the site then there would be less crime happening in the holy land of p fury


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> As far as the disrespect goes, you can cover all of that with a "No flaming/trolling" rule. It's broad and pretty much everything. It even covers the passive-aggresive trolling around here.


Not being devils advocate, but the "No flaming/trolling" would go into that gray area that people are complaining about right now with the other rules. Personally I'd think that rule would be fine, but when trying to enforce it you're gonna get the same "he started it" or "why you picking on me"
[/quote]
Like Muskie said, warning people really helps with that. AK used to do it all the time and it really helped calm things down when things started getting personal or insulting.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

muskielover1 said:


> ^in that case,maybe warn everyone involved,also nobody will feel singled out either.


See the thing is, even if mods warn everyone in the thread that deserved it by breaking a rule, you'll hear "You're picking on me" or "They started it" or "i didnt really break the rule cause it doesnt mention blah blah blah" or if you're lucky, the member will just say "yeah i went alittle far, my fault". Thats all they need to do is recognize the stupid comment that broke the rule and just be like "yea, no problem". Its not like all the mods vote for 1 member to harass the whole month, its not like we call it pfury survivor.

See the other thing is, a few posts before mine people are asking for specific rules. If we add this "cover all" rule, theres alot of gray area which will consist of a lot of complaining.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

on the first page scrappy said there used to just be a lot of intelligent debate in the lounge on politics and what not. why should we accept that era of discussion is dead and gone? mods have a good head on their shoulders, they should be able to look a thread, and decipher if someone is being obnoxious and turning the thread into a personal sniping match. we should welcome intelligent debate from anyone, and the days of personal sniping and herd bullying should be brought to an end.

personally attacking people, and starting threads titled in other members name, with the sole purpose of having others make fun of them, is not good PR for the site or lounge. that kind of negativety only serves to drive new people away from the lounge and make the pool of those contributing smaller.

what is wrong with having a strict lounge that says you shouldn't attack and/or gang up one others? someone steps out of line, they get a small supsension, and they are not allowed to post for a few days. the sky isn't going to fall, and someone will learn a lesson- namely, treat others with respect, even if you do not like them.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect. This includes but is not limited to:
* Harrassment (including PM)
* Insults (provoked or not)
* Goading

We already have this rule....now we just need to do a better job enforcing it.

The picture thing is a much grayer area.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

and is much less of an issue in my opinion. i think people know what to expect when they enter that thread. type "funny pic" into google with even moderate safe search and you're still going to find some risque sh*t. obviously a picture of skin tight shorts on a chick which exposes the shape of her...well, you get the idea...things like that, i can see a rule against. but chicks in bathing suits, miami beach is a lot more provocative than mostly anything in that thread.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Wanna know the simple solution to the Bullsnake problem.
> 
> "Bullsnakes T&A Picture/GIF Thread"
> 
> Anyone who doesn't want to see it can just not click on it.... Don't like it, don't look.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

ksls said:


> You seem to be under the impression that it is just the new mods that have issues. I can tell you your statement in incorrect.


then why didn't a mod who's been here longer with more experience handle the issue with BS? Instead you came out with gun's slinging. Publicly you seem to be the only one with the issue.

Wisco if you don't like people attacking you all the time, then it might not be a good idea to post controversial threads and then call everyone sheep for not agreeing with you. Sorry but you invite it

No one's coming to the funny pic thread to tug one out on the bouncing boob .gifs. They're funny, that's why they're in the funny thread.....


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Instead of asking the members what issues we have I think the moderating team needs to go through a serious reform. I mean you guys have such a mix of personalities! Some of you are women, some of you are men that act like women, you got young guys, old guys, his view, her view, his politics, her politics, I mean its just a mess. None of you are on the same page!

If I accidently utter the word "f*ck" Piranha Teach will slap a 65 day suspension on me. If maddyfish boasts about how he gets satisfaction from a photo of civlians getting bombed to death STRICTLY because they have brown skin, it will slide by unoticed? Lets let them break a real rule that is set in stone "NO RACIST IMAGES OR REMARKS" but GOD FORBID the loser posts PG-13 images of bikini clad women?

I get a lot of personal messages in my inbox (or am I just flattering myself again?). Most of the time it is members or other moderators personally thanking me for the latest "lawl" that I have posted in the lounge.

I have no clue why I told you guys that, but listen, at the end of the day its not about the members its about the mods. Piranha Teach once told me "see you in 3 days". He ended up banning me for almost 6 days! If that doesnt show incompetence or the need for more active and capable mods I dont know what will.

Making fun of other members has always been 90 percent of the fun in the lounge! I just never knew some of you were so sensitive ....cough wisco armac.....cough. The things you guys posted in here and the victim role you guys played was really sweet. You guys are sweethearts. Lets get our nails done someday!


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> Instead of asking the members what issues we have I think the moderating team needs to go through a serious reform. I mean you guys have such a mix of personalities! Some of you are women, some of you are men that act like women, you got young guys, old guys, his view, her view, his politics, her politics, I mean its just a mess. None of you are on the same page!
> 
> *If I accidently utter the word "f*ck" Piranha Teach will slap a 65 day suspension on me. If maddyfish boasts about how he gets satisfaction from a photo of civlians getting bombed to death STRICTLY because they have brown skin, it will slide by unoticed? Lets let them break  a real rule that is set in stone "NO RACIST IMAGES OR REMARKS" but GOD FORBID the loser posts PG-13 images of bikini clad women?
> *
> ...


i never said i was a victim. if you read my posts, you'd know i admitted to talking trash in the lounge. nice strawman argument though.

it does though appear, you, yourself are calling 'victim' from the bold text of your post.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Your right I didnt read your post, I lightly skimmed over 99 percent of the posts in here because my doctor says I have the attention span of a marmot. Thank you for reading mine though, good sir.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

wisco_pygo said:


> members need to recognize a distinction- making fun of someone one would consider a friend on the board is joking. making fun of someone of whom you do not like very much, or are not in good standing with should be considered a personal attack. perhaps some suspensions need to be dealt out for a select few on the board in order that they learn some manners. if a member reports another member for a personal attack, and converses with a mod and the mod agrees it was an attack, that member should be issued a short 'time-out' from posting.


so your saying we need to make sure that we are in good standing with someone to say something that might be considered an attack?
its the internet ... sack up. 
if someone is getting ripped on, they probably did something to deserve it.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick G said:


> members need to recognize a distinction- making fun of someone one would consider a friend on the board is joking. making fun of someone of whom you do not like very much, or are not in good standing with should be considered a personal attack. perhaps some suspensions need to be dealt out for a select few on the board in order that they learn some manners. if a member reports another member for a personal attack, and converses with a mod and the mod agrees it was an attack, that member should be issued a short 'time-out' from posting.


so your saying we need to make sure that we are in good standing with someone to say something that might be considered an attack?
its the internet ... sack up. 
if someone is getting ripped on, they probably did something to deserve it.
[/quote]

Thank you... The way this thread has developed makes me think of this.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well...I think we have gotten enough from this thread. Thanks to all those that provided constructive criticism. Look for changes in the future. In the mean time....please respect your fellow members. Member bashing and disrespect will not be tolerated.


----------

